# .NEt Software Engineer, Job prospects in Dubai



## withaims (Nov 3, 2012)

Hi,
I am coming to Dubai to look for job opportunities next month. thanks to you guys, I have list of recruiters and a plan to work on.
But still I have few questions, I have seven years of experience in .NET application development including ASP.NET MVC, SharePoint, SQL Server, Entity Framework, JQuery, Javascript. I also have MCPD certification for ASP.NET and SharePoint.
I want to know, what kind of salary bracket I should expect and most importantly, how difficult would it be to get in ?

Thanks.


----------



## -Geek (Oct 31, 2012)

withaims said:


> Hi,
> I am coming to Dubai to look for job opportunities next month. thanks to you guys, I have list of recruiters and a plan to work on.
> But still I have few questions, I have seven years of experience in .NET application development including ASP.NET MVC, SharePoint, SQL Server, Entity Framework, JQuery, Javascript. I also have MCPD certification for ASP.NET and SharePoint.
> I want to know, what kind of salary bracket I should expect and most importantly, how difficult would it be to get in ?
> ...


To get the better idea about job market, visit few UAE job sites search for the skills you posses and you will defiantly have an clear idea about what companies are actually looking for. 

In UAE a lot of companies require employee to handle multiple tasks. So makeup your mind for that as well. 

On bayt.com you can also find the salary offered in dollars which will give you a clear idea about the salary.


----------

